# Rather sleep outside



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

So this is my first year with chickens. They are free ranged the entire day. But lately they want to roost on the top of their coop and I have a hard time getting them in at night. Here is a pic of the wackos









I'm starting to think they don't like the coop....


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine used to do the same, i just kept putting them in every night and eventualy they went in on there own.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its nice out and they feel safe. I have about 9 or so hens that roost in my red pine tree every night. They started out trying to roost on top of the coop as well lol.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Yep. Some chickens are whacko! Mine loved to roost outside too for the longest time. I couldn't ever get them to stay in their coop unless I put them in there. I finally built a new coop, thinking that maybe they felt too insecure in the old one, and they are like clockwork now- going to bed just as the sun is going away. Now if I can get mine to roost on their perch instead of their nest boxes, I'll be golden!


----------

